# Luz de skate con energia cinetica o pilas ?



## fernandob (Ago 5, 2009)

hola gente , les comparto la semillita de la duda a ver si en algun momento alguno se cruza con uno de estos y lo mira:

hoy cruzaba la plaza y 2 mocosos andaban en skate de lso nuevos de 2 ruedas, si 2 solamente , no 4 ..... tenes que estar moviendote todo el tiempo oscilando por que si s epara chau, te caes.
para mi una K-K.

pero estos skates al girar las ruedas se prendian leds de todos colores, ya habran visto en suelas de zapatillas de pibes chicos que se encienden .

bueno, venia cruzando la plaza y de golpe se me prendio la lamparita.........(gran sorpresa por que pense que se me habia quemado   ) :

analice : esos skates tienen ruedas duras, muy solidas, sino se rompen de nada.......tendran pilas ? serria una K-K por que cuanto duraran ?

bueno , como la duda me agarro espere al mocoso y le pregunte, (mientras lo hacia me asalto la duda de si era prudente, ya que hoy dia si encaras a un mocoso/a en la plaza corres el riesgo de ser acusado de pedofilo y colgado ahi mismo ) .
pero bueno, como se que pedirle muchas luces a el pibe quizas no era lo correcto le pregunte :

sabes si funciona a pilas ?
me miro con cara de que era yo un chorro.

luego le pregunte : ¿ hace cuanto lo compraste ?
si me decia que hace meses no pdia ser a pilas ...
pero se lo regalaron hace apenas 3 o 4 dias.

me fui del lugar antes de que alguien piese que lo queria secuestrar al gusano ese pero con la duda:

habran hecho los chinos algun sistema de energia cinetica baratisimo (si no no lo usarian ) y no dicen nada ?
o es a pilas y en 15 dias esas luces ya no andan mas.

?  

lo que sea es sellado, por el tipo de ruedas.
me queda la duda.....

energia al pedo hay para tirar para arriba , por que tienen que trabajar de lo lindo con ese skate de porqueria , la verdad si mi hijo me pide uno de esos lo pongo a trabajar cargando bolsas de arena........que por lo menos haga un peso !

asi que ahi esta la duda, si alguien puede agarrar uno de esos skates fijese.
un sobrinito no faltara a quien robarselo un rato.

y cuenten.

saludos


----------



## alexus (Ago 5, 2009)

no, creo se cargan por induccion, como las linternas.

hay que llamar a slgmr o como sea, es fanatico de sacar energia de la nada!

supongo que han de tener una bobina con un nucleo que se mueve dentro de ella.

tengo un monopatin que es asi, va era, porque quedaba muy gay las rueditas de colores.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 5, 2009)

yo creo que una vez les conte que compre unas linternas de esas que se cargan con el movimiento ....

muy parecidas a esta:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-57314073-linterna-magnetica-recargable-por-movimiento-_JM_

la desarme.en verdad compre 4 creo , y desarme una para curiosear, el concepto es sencillo y no hace falta explicarlo.

la bobina eran lamentablemente pocas vueltas, se veia desde afuera que no habia varias capas de bobina donde uno deberia querer aprovechar o capturar el campo generado por el iman.

las pilas que si posee y almacenan la energia eran pilas boton que al mirar la datasheet NO ERAN RECARGABLES.

habia una placa electronica sencilla que deberia tener unos diodos para el tema de la polaridad ya que el campo no es el mismo al ir el iman que al volver.

por unltimo la pieza esa que se supone deberia ser un iman de buena calidad creo que era plomo o aluminio por qu eno se pegaba ni a un iman   ......no me extrañaria que encima sea toxica   

en fin, fui al chino puto (sin discriminar, solo es a ese en particular) y le reclame que eran falsas a lo cual me dijo que sabia que eran de fantasia (se ve que otros se avivaron antes) , no me las cambiaba.
como llegaba a la caja mas gente con esas linternas que estaban en oferta me quede en la caja diciendole a todos que eran falsas , claro , la gent eno las compraba.
acepto devolverme la $$ o cambiarlas por otra cosa ..........chino garca......no me jodio   

luego pasaba yo por negocios que vendian de esas linternas 10 veces mas caras asi, de cuerpo transparente y se veia que ............eran mas que dudosas.

encima anduve por la calle cuando recien la compre como un boludo haciendo el gesto ese de pajero con la linterna esa en la mano.......y son de mentira......   y mas  :evil: 

claro, los tipos calculan bien :
uno las compra y van a un cajon o las usas a veces , por mas que use 3 pilas boton como la carga es un led pedorro durara igual meses.

el contenedor ya lo distribuyeron y cuando los pescados se empiecen a quejar (que ni se quejan) ......ya las vendieron.


una lintrna de verdad que pretenda hacer lo que dicen , o sea captar energia de un simple vaiven de un iman debera tener un buen iman y una buena bobina .......par aempezar.
pilas rcargables para continuar y un rectificador sckotklit (nunca se escribirlo) para no perder los pauperrimos voltiso generados .

como sabes si es real o cuento ?
ants de comparla .

no se.

en lo de el skate si que hay energia desparramada, pero lugar no hay mucho.

se me ocurre el eje que es la parte fija seria el iman y en la rueda que es la que gira estaria la bobina , la que se mueve .
pilas no ,por que salen caras .
asi que directo.
creo que en ese aparatejo seria mas interesante aprovechar la fuerza que las vueltas, pero no se como .

un par de sopapos a un sobrino y a mirar el skate .


----------



## electrodan (Ago 5, 2009)

Recuerdo que una vez adquirí una de esas, y la dejé prendida para ver como cargaba después... Mismo comportamiento, de andar sacudiendo la porquería esa. Le saqué el plomo y ni era un imán.


----------



## capitanp (Ago 5, 2009)

YouTube - Photon light boards

http://cgi.ebay.com/Skate-Board-Whe...ItemQQimsxZ20090730?IMSfp=TL090730153001r1592


The Wheels are new and ship with ABEC 7 bearings.  They have LEDs embedded inside each wheel which light up as the wheels spin.  The faster they spin, the brighter the lights - *no batteries are required*.  They are 78A on the hardness scale which is great for recreational users.  These are fun add ons or replacements for your Skate Boards and Skates!


----------



## sony (Ago 6, 2009)

esta idea esta muy buena
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fohn...ic_remote_cont_1.html&feature=player_embedded


----------



## kankh (Ago 6, 2009)

muy interesante sony, me gusta el circuito


----------



## sony (Ago 6, 2009)

asi es kankh el video esta muy interesante, y el circuito esta muy facil de hacer,aparte este amigo nos da un buen tip, de como enbobinarlo rapido, aver quien se anima a hacerlo.
 saludos


----------



## kankh (Ago 6, 2009)

al parecer lo mas dificil seran los magnetos y los diodos schottky


----------



## fernandob (Ago 6, 2009)

la verdad .........anda r haciendo ese gesto cada vez que uno quiere cambiar de canal..........  .......  

asi se generan lso problemas.:
YouTube - para las mujeres mal pensadas



y cuando lo estaba buscando  tropece con este :
YouTube - Mal Pensados
imperdible.


----------



## kankh (Ago 6, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> la verdad .........anda r haciendo ese gesto cada vez que uno quiere cambiar de canal..........  .......
> 
> asi se generan lso problemas.:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJn6jwlX-7U&NR=1
> ...


----------



## alexus (Ago 6, 2009)

jejejejejejeje esta demas el de austin power! jejejejejejeje

se me hace que el invento es un pequeño dinamo? es decir, como lo de las bicis, el eje (el que moveria la rueda al girar, es el que esta fijo, y el bobinado gira entorno a este. supongo que tendra algun rectificador y un condensador..


----------



## mabauti (Ago 6, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## fernandob (Ago 6, 2009)

a menos que .............



			
				electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Recuerdo que una vez adquirí una de esas, y la dejé prendida para ver como cargaba después... Mismo comportamiento, de andar sacudiendo la porquería esa. Le saqué el plomo y ni era un imán.



el tiempo lo dira.
son cosas estacionales (se venden el dia de el niño)  y no hay un "sindicato de defensa al consumidor" ni nad ad eeso .

quiero decir que no me sorprenderia que sean a pilas y luego de un tiempito :
JODETE .

total.a quien ele vas a reclamar ?

conociendo el mundo comercial........no me extraña.
pero bueno, la dejo picando como dije por si en algun momento alguno se cruza con uno de esos skates.

siempre esta la posibilidad de que les traigan uno para ver por que no funciona.


saludos


----------

